# Help me pick a new subwoofer



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been reading a lot of posts and reviews, and in case I find a great deal on Black Friday I want to be ready to move.

Budget - $500 - 1000

Size Requirements - hopefully no more than 18" wide. Height isn't a problem, and I can go at lest 24" deep. My HT is in my living room, so the smaller the sub, the more options I have for placement/aesthetics.

Room Dimensions - 17x14x8. The wall to the right has a 6' opening to a 12x12x8 room (solid for 3' before the opening). Behind the main seating area has a 6' opening to the foyer/stairs to 2nd floor.

Primary use - 65% HT, 35% music.

Listening Habits - Close to reference levels for HT, probably a little less for music.

Appearance - Not too fussy, as long as it's not ugly. Different wood finish/veneers a bonus.

Time Frame - Ready to buy, but not in a rush. A few weeks lead time isn't a problem.


I haven't read anything terribly bad about any of the models I'm considering. All have positive comments, but they are rarely compared to each other, so I can't compare strengths/weakness's. I guess I'd prefer if you could help me eliminate a few models if possible. I'm leaning to ported for the low bass output, but not opposed to sealed.

SVS PB1000 x 2 - $950 smaller, more placement options, better chance to bass blending for music.

SVS PB 2000 $800

Outlaw Audio Ultra X-12 $639, can be 2 for $1000 on sale.

HSU VTF-15H MK2 $900

HSU VTF-15H $880 same as above with a smaller amp, but available in rosenut

HSU VTF-3 MK5 HP $800

Power Sound Audio - V1500 $1100 (XV15 se listed for $900, but looks no longer available?)

Rythmik Audio - FVX15 $1000, not sure how to compare Direct Servo to other subs?

Reaction Audio - Echo 15 $1000


Am I missing any major contenders? Like I said, I've read very good things about all of these subs. What features/qualities should I be looking at to better help me decide?

* Edit* Added the Outlaw Ultra X-12 two for $1000 possibility.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Spidacat said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts and reviews, and in case I find a great deal on Black Friday I want to be ready to move.
> 
> Budget - $500 - 1000
> 
> ...


 1)The 15h and 15h mark two have different drivers as well as amps iirc. Both are great values.

2)be sure you compared the shipped price for all products. the 15h is actually $950 with shipping and it doesn't have any 30 day trial. 

3)I know *value* is often defined as output(performance)/cost. But in my(admittedly biased)opinion you should consider also weighing variables like country of origin, warranty length, customer service, order fulfillment time, free shipping both(or one way). With some of the products you may be charged $200-300 if you want to return it for any reason. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have a good list of options, I have no experience with Rhythmic subs so I wont comment but I can say The others listed would all do very well. I own an SVS sub and could not be happier with its performance.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Tom V. said:


> 2)be sure you compared the shipped price for all products. the 15h is actually $950 with shipping and it doesn't have any 30 day trial.


HSU dropped the 30 day in-home eval on the VTF-15H? I thought that was standard on all their products. Is that because it's an outgoing model perhaps?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd give SVS and PSA my attention... I absolutely love my PSA subs.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

theJman said:


> HSU dropped the 30 day in-home eval on the VTF-15H? I thought that was standard on all their products. Is that because it's an outgoing model perhaps?


 Just on the clearance stuff. It really shouldn't be a huge concern as at the price(799) I can't imagine a big percentage of folks thinking it isn't a superb value. Then again, I bet at least a 1/3rd- 1/2 of our returns have nothing to do with the product performance. It is often based on the size of the product and how the *WAF* insisted it get out of her living room this minute!....or something along those lines.. Having no option to return a product or paying $200-300 for that option could be a tough pill to swallow in these scenarios.


Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like SVS has started the Black Friday deals - SB12-NSD for $399. I still think I'd prefer ported, but two 12" for $800 is a good deal, even if it's an older model (I'm assuming - don't see them listed on their site).

Chatted with PSA earlier - they have some nice deals on the XV15se (new but some minor scratches on the amp). The V1500 looks a little better - newer more powerful amp, front port which might let me put it further in the corner, and a little more low end extension. Not sure which is a better fit/deal for me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Tom V. said:


> Then again, I bet at least a 1/3rd- 1/2 of our returns have nothing to do with the product performance. It is often based on the size of the product and how the *WAF* insisted it get out of her living room this minute!....or something along those lines..


I can't even begin to fathom some of the ridiculous stories you hear as to why someone is returning a product. You could probably fill a book by this point.


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like the Outlaw Ultra X-12's are also on sale 2 for $1000 with free shipping. Wasn't expecting to have multiple choices. Not sure if that's good or bad!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant say Ive heard alot of positive comments on the outlaw so that may not be your best option.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't heard much about Outlaw's current model sub either.
I have the previous model (LFM1EX) and I am very pleased with it.
Outlaw has a good reputation, it is unlikely the new model sub is a dog.

Everyone talks about needing multiple subs but I only have the one in an open floorplan home and it is pretty awesome.

I guess I would cast a vote for getting the best (biggest baddest) one you have budget for.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Multiple subs is the way to go if you have the budget...but, I think I'd go for the best you can afford now (one that properly addresses your room, now) and then budget for a second identical one later.The difference between one and two (properly placed) is worth it! :devil:


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Spidacat said:


> Looks like the Outlaw Ultra X-12's are also on sale 2 for $1000 with free shipping. Wasn't expecting to have multiple choices. Not sure if that's good or bad!


 That was reviewed here---favorably. Very good deal at $999/duals.

http://hometheaterreview.com/outlaw-audio-ultra-x12-subwoofer-reviewed/

in max extension mode you're looking at strong bass down to 15-17hz in room. 

20-31hz avg is 111
40-63hz avg is 120

So a pair, optimized, call it 116 and 125dB. 

For comparison the hsu 15h is a couple dB stronger <40hz and a couple dB weaker >40hz. So overall the two options should sound more similar than different. The POTENTIAL advantage for the outlaw option is the smoothing effect you may get from dual subs. This can certainly have audible benefits but to see much/most of this potential benefit can require a good deal of trial-error with regards to placement too.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Came close to buying the Rythmik FVX15, but felt like I'd be better off with the HP for an extra $300. I was also partly afraid I'd spend more time tinkering with it instead of just enjoying it.  Ended up getting the last b stock Power Sound Audio XV15se at a great price. If for some reason it's not enough, I can add a V1500 down the road. Longer warranty and made in the USA were a big plus.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like you made a great choice and got a good deal, can't beat that.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Spidacat said:


> Came close to buying the Rythmik FVX15, but felt like I'd be better off with the HP for an extra $300. I was also partly afraid I'd spend more time tinkering with it instead of just enjoying it.  Ended up getting the last b stock Power Sound Audio XV15se at a great price. If for some reason it's not enough, I can add a V1500 down the road. Longer warranty and made in the USA were a big plus.


PSA makes solid products, and they have exemplary support, so I don't imagine you'll be unhappy with your choice. Congrats on your new toy!


----------

